# 305/65r18 on 2014 Tundra



## Arod25

hey guys,
Ive done some searching and really couldnt find an answer to my question.

Im finally in the market for some new tires. Have a 3/1 and western midweight setup. Would a 305/65r18 be too big of a tire? Is anyone running this size with a plow?

Heres a pic of my current setup
http://tinypic.com/r/143mkq8/9


----------



## Arod25

http://tinypic.com/r/143mkq8/9


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

Looks awesome!


----------



## Too Stroked

A 305 might _look_ great, but you're going to hate the way it handles in the snow. Generally speaking, for traction in the snow - and particularly on ice - you want a narrower tire. (Check out a World Rally Car running in snow and see how narrow the tires are.)

Personally, I don't run anything wider than about a 245 in the snow.


----------

